# Seasoning problems on my new carbon steel pan



## thisisputt (Jul 2, 2016)

I just got a Matfer Bourgeat cs pan. I love it. The only thing is I'm genuinely worried about the seasoning because it doesn't seem as 'tough' as I expected it to be, I noticed some black or carbonized things on the pan so I tried to scratch it and the black stuff came off and that's the point I got really worried. Should I have not done that? Or is the problem with my choice of oil (it's canola by the way). I'm really new to seasoning pans.


----------



## James (Jul 2, 2016)

Carbon steel pans don't hold their seasoning as well as cast iron. Just keep using it and don't sweat dings on the seasoned surface.


----------



## cyp450 (Jul 3, 2016)

thisisputt said:


> I just got a Matfer Bourgeat cs pan. I love it. The only thing is I'm genuinely worried about the seasoning because it doesn't seem as 'tough' as I expected it to be, I noticed some black or carbonized things on the pan so I tried to scratch it and the black stuff came off and that's the point I got really worried. Should I have not done that? Or is the problem with my choice of oil (it's canola by the way). I'm really new to seasoning pans.



It's natural for the color of the pan to change; however, you shouldn't be able to scrape off black bits unless your heating the pan to crazy temperatures. Are you sure the black stuff is not left-over burnt food? I sometimes will notice black bits when I heat up my carbon wok for cooking--but it's easily removed.


----------



## daveb (Jul 3, 2016)

There's more than a couple threads here on seasoning carbon pans. (I can't do links from fon) Vollrath has a good utuber on subject, works for me on de Buyer, cast iron and paella pans.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 3, 2016)

Check out the ATK seasoning video:
[video=youtube_share;-suTmUX4Vbk]http://youtu.be/-suTmUX4Vbk[/video]
The one ATK recommendation that most won't challenge :groucho:

I did my wok like this after an initial round of flaxseed oil in the oven inside & out,


----------



## DamageInc (Jul 5, 2016)

Yeah that seasoning method works for me every time.


----------



## thisisputt (Jul 5, 2016)

I initially used the atk method because the method was the same as the Matfer brand instruction. The has been sticky residue after some seasoning (I definitely didn't rush it btw), I need some cleaning tips. Also how can I remove the lumpy stuff?
Thanks


----------



## daveb (Jul 5, 2016)

Residue = Too much oil

It will also result in a flaky coating. Apply oil then wipe with clean paper towel. When you can't see any oil left, it's just right.

To clean off the residue/lumpy stuff use a scouring pad lightly, if it's tough you may need to add coarse salt to pan. Better to do a few sessions than try to kill it with one.

At the end of the VOLLRATH procedure, I'll saute a qt or so of onions in a couple batches. Get em well caramelized and throw them out. Repeat.


----------



## YG420 (Jul 5, 2016)

I use those little scrapers from lodge, only cost a few bucks.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 5, 2016)

the seasoning will come off if you need to scrub off lumpy stuff.

i tried boiling it off and even that lightens the seasoning below the water line. im just gonna keep using mine and see what happens.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 5, 2016)

Lodge scrapers FTW! I also use the blue scotch Brite but find sometimes mineral stains or something just don't want to come off when washing (no soap) but pretty much disappear once oiled again


----------



## daveb (Jul 5, 2016)

Suggested the greenies as they're likely available in Thailand. Sometimes greenies are blue. Salt serves as an abrasive.

The gloppy stuff is seasoning. Just seasoning gone awry. It has to come off for proper seasoning to take.


----------



## cosworth (Jul 16, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Lodge scrapers FTW! I also use the blue scotch Brite but find sometimes mineral stains or something just don't want to come off when washing (no soap) but pretty much disappear once oiled again



Light soap is fine, just do not go aggressive with scrubbing to the extent you lose the coating.


----------

